# VW Golf MK5 Alarm Keeps Going Off



## AndyWooWoo (Dec 11, 2013)

My car alarm has gone off three times in the last 24 hours without any interference or wind. Although this has only happened 3 times I am starting to wonder why this is happening, especially since the alarm has not gone off in the 5 years I have had the car.

Coincidence it might be but I recently upgraded the sound system. I could have knocked something or the vibration from the sub has damaged something.

Is there any way of finding out exactly what is causing the alarm to go off?


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

do you have access to VAG-COM?


----------



## AndyWooWoo (Dec 11, 2013)

I personally don't have one. I do have a hand held scanner which can read fault code but I haven't had much success with it in the past.

I guess by your question that alarms are logged in VAG-COM?


----------



## slowride (Jan 26, 2009)

Just a guess, but I would say one of the door latches is failing. Happens all the time. If your doors have lights in the panels and they start acting funky like not turning on when the door is open then that is the first indicator you need a new latch. They also set faults in the comfort control module. Other thing MKV's are prone to is the wiring harness in the door jamb breaking and fraying. Peel back the wiring harness boot to check. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyWooWoo (Dec 11, 2013)

Just out of curiosity is the comfort control module wired into the glove box? When installing the power cable for the amp I removed the glove box and found about 4 sets of wires going into it which I found strange for a glove box. I am wondering if one of those sets hasn't been put back right and if so, could this be causing the alarms.

As for the molex connectors in the door, I plan on drilling those in the next few days to wire in my door speakers so I'll take a look then.


----------



## slowride (Jan 26, 2009)

AndyWooWoo said:


> Just out of curiosity is the comfort control module wired into the glove box? When installing the power cable for the amp I removed the glove box and found about 4 sets of wires going into it which I found strange for a glove box. I am wondering if one of those sets hasn't been put back right and if so, could this be causing the alarms.


It's mounted behind the glove in a plastic bracket. And yes it has 3 or 4 connectors that plug into it. It's mounted to the HVAC box and not the glove box though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

ok here goes, vag com is an ESSENTIAL tool if you have a vw or audi. look into getting one. first question... what motor do you have? 2.0T or 2.5??? there is two common problems for this. Bad door latch is the first and most common. Second one, is owners with the 2.0T motor..... there is a relay that sends a signal to the fuel pump to prime itself everytime the drivers door is open, if this is sending a false signal it will trigger the alarm. The bad door latch switch is the most commom and more than likely the culprit.
Find someone with a vag com or go to the dealer. Everytime the alarm goes off, it logs the reason why it went off into the ECU, this history can be read and the solution to the problem will be viewed- it can be viewed under the "measure value block" section.


----------



## AndyWooWoo (Dec 11, 2013)

hot9dog said:


> ok here goes, vag com is an ESSENTIAL tool if you have a vw or audi. look into getting one. first question... what motor do you have? 2.0T or 2.5??? there is two common problems for this. Bad door latch is the first and most common. Second one, is owners with the 2.0T motor..... there is a relay that sends a signal to the fuel pump to prime itself everytime the drivers door is open, if this is sending a false signal it will trigger the alarm. The bad door latch switch is the most commom and more than likely the culprit.
> Find someone with a vag com or go to the dealer. Everytime the alarm goes off, it logs the reason why it went off into the ECU, this history can be read and the solution to the problem will be viewed- it can be viewed under the "measure value block" section.


I have the 2.0 GT TDI.

The alarms have only started since running the power cables for my amps. To do this I took the glove box out and it was a REAL PAIN IN MY A$$ to get back in, it took a lot of bashing and pushing!! I will put money on it being something to do with that.

I will find someone with a VCDS and give it a scan.

Watch this space


----------



## AndyWooWoo (Dec 11, 2013)

I have a VCDS 

I ran a scan and no faults apart from a rear brake light.

What exactly should I do to locate the alarms?


----------



## AndyWooWoo (Dec 11, 2013)

I am trying to get to the measure value block section to read my alarm codes, but I cannot load the "35 Central Locks" module, for some reason it throws up a connection error, all the other modules seem fine. Any ideas?


----------



## slowride (Jan 26, 2009)

AndyWooWoo said:


> I am trying to get to the measure value block section to read my alarm codes, but I cannot load the "35 Central Locks" module, for some reason it throws up a connection error, all the other modules seem fine. Any ideas?



Power windows? Use address word 46. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyWooWoo (Dec 11, 2013)

Yes, I have power windows.
What exactly is this going to tell me?
I want to be able to see the existing alarm faults.


----------



## slowride (Jan 26, 2009)

AndyWooWoo said:


> Yes, I have power windows.
> What exactly is this going to tell me?
> I want to be able to see the existing alarm faults.



I'm telling you to use address 46. Not 35. 35 is only for crank windows. You will find the measures value for the alarm faults in 46. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyWooWoo (Dec 11, 2013)

Ah right, I'll give that a go and report back.

Thanks IMT


----------

